# Testbericht Specialized Big Hit II 2006???



## Freerider69 (29. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mir ein Big Hit II 2006 Modell zu kaufen!!!!
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob es gut ist!!!
Also .....


----------



## Merida-cc-17 (29. Mai 2006)

warum postest du das ins Regionalforum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (29. Mai 2006)

Radical Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe vor mir ein Big Hit II 2006 Modell zu kaufen!!!!
> Aber ich weiß nicht, ob es gut ist!!!
> Also .....


Wieso liest du dann nicht Testberichte? Oder benutzt mal die Suchfunktion?  
Soll alles helfen!  

Oder du fährst zum BunnyHopShop und testest mal... Aber prinzipjell kannst da sicher nichts verkehrt machen. Specialized ebend...  

Oder suchst du vielleicht jemanden, der dich drauf sitzen läßt?  
Dann fahr nach Wildbad, da wirst du sicher jedes WE eines sehen.


----------



## Freerider69 (29. Mai 2006)

Ja hab ich schon, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden!!!


----------



## Wooly (30. Mai 2006)

Radical Rider schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich schon, aber leider nichts brauchbares gefunden!!!



Die Frage ist immer wieder, nur zu faul oder auch noch zu blöd ... tippe auf eine Kombination  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=176688&highlight=Big+Hit+II+2006


----------



## Freerider69 (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab was brauchbares gefunden, ist gar nicht so schlecht !!!!
Ich glaub ich kuaf mir des im Sommer!!!*hehe* 
Kostet ja nur 1900,- is doch billig für ein Fully!!!!


----------



## mike84 (8. Juni 2006)

Also ich habs mir bestellt, auch das IIer 
Werde es wohl am Wochenende oder am Montag abholen können. Probleme soll es mit dem Dämpfer hinten haben, der soll bei vielen bikes klappern wenn man z.b nen bordstein runterfährt, er also nicht sehr weit einfedert. Bei einigen wurde aber, wenn das Problem auftrat gegen den DHX 3.0 aus dem IIIer getauscht vom Händler. Also sollte das Problem auftreten halt mit dem Händler reden. Bin auch gespannt wie es bei meinem sein wird. Nehm auch gerne nen dhx 3.0  
gruß.


----------



## Freerider69 (9. Juni 2006)

Ja wenn du es hast kannst du mir ja genaueres darüber beschreiben!!
Also viel Spass damit!!


----------



## mike84 (10. Juni 2006)

So hab das Radl vorhin abgeholt. Der Dämpfer schenit bei mir wohl einigermassen ok zu sein. Ab und an ein leichtes klappern. Stört aber bisher nicht wirklich. Mal schauen wie sich das weiter entwickelt. Sollte das schlimmer werden und sich zu einem richtigen klappern entwickeln werd ich mal bescheid geben. 
Dann soll die Telesk.Sattelst. wohl Probleme machen und die werden nicht alle damit ausgeliefert. Meines kam aber mit und hält bisher. Muss man halt gut festmachen. Werd ich auch mal beobachten und nach der ersten abfahrt sehen ob sie hält. Sonst bekomm ich eine von nem anderen Hersteller. Aber ich denke das ding hält. 
Ansonsten kann ich jetzt nicht arg viel sagen zum bike. Werde morgen wohl mal auf den berg und dann mal berichten wie es sich fährt. 

gruß


----------



## Freerider69 (10. Juni 2006)

Ja, also, ich wünsch dir viel Spass beim RIDEN!!! 
Also bis zum nächsten BERICHT übers BIG HIT II
gruß


----------



## pulse_fsrII (14. Juni 2006)

Also ich hab auch das fsr II seit nem monat und ich kann mich nciht beklagen bin  im mom leider ausser gefecht aber bin auch schon nen bissle geheizt und mein dÃ¤mpfer klappert nicht:]
sattelstÃ¼tze wurde mir gesagt das die Ã¶fters gebrochen ist ... ich habe meins gleich ohne tele bekommen =)
also ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen das ding rockt ^^
und die 1750â¬ haben sich auf jeden gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider69 (15. Juni 2006)

Good good !!!!!
Ich glaube mal, dass ich mir das BIG HIT anschaffe irgendwann im Harbst!!
Alla Gruß


----------



## crazybob18 (23. Mai 2012)

Kann das BigHit nur empfehlen hab das  06er FSR 3 .   Bischen buchsenspiel am dämpfer aber mann muss eigl bloß mal die schrauben richtig anziehen und schon stört da nix.  Geometrie is perfekt (Specialized halt) und unzerstörbar. den rahmen fährst du ewig .  das rad Fährt sich aber auch nur gut wenn du es mit den richtigen Parts aufbaust und korekt einstellst . Gibt ja viele die behaupten das rad würde sich nich so gut fahren und haben dan nen lenker der aussieht wie bei nem BMX     hier sieht man mal meins und ich glaube ich kann sagen ich weis wovon ich spreche  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21241


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Mai 2012)

Lieber crazybob18,

hast du mal geschaut, von wann der letzte Beitrag vom Freerider69 ist?

Ich glaube dem ist das Bighit 06 inzwischen sowas von Schnuppe.


----------

